# My wife came home today with a baby.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had no idea that she was even pregnant.









She and a gal pal of hers went thrift shop / store hopping today. They stopped at Culver's for a late lunch before heading home. Just before getting into her car, my wife spotted a very small creature alongside her car.

She knelt down to take a closer look, and found out it was a baby mouse, only a couple of hours old. She had no idea as to how it ended up on a paved parking lot. She thinks that maybe a car parked next to ours, had a mouse family living in it somehow, and a baby mouse fell out from under it while it was parked..

Anyways, she said that she couldn't just leave it there to fend for itself. She picked it up and brought it home. It's a tiny little thing. She went online and did some research on what and how to feed it. She fashioned up a small bowl and lined it with pieces of fabric she had. She then came up with an eye dropper by which to feed it warm milk.

We have a natural gas stove / heater in the corner of our dining room. This time of year, it's usually turned off, but it still has a small pilot light going. The top of the stove is the perfect temp. to keep the bowl cozy warm.

So.....it looks as if we have a new addition to the family. Oh, and by the way, we have four cats. We'll have to come up with a way to safe guard the newest family member.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The cats should give it a nice warm place to stay


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You will need to cage it, and pretty soon too.
The cage will keep it from wandering up under your roof, and making scratching noises all night long.
(Mousies: They grow up so quickly, these days!)
The cage will also keep it safe from your cats...although they'll continue to try to "play" with it, no matter what you do.

And then there's the smell...
You gotta keep the cage really clean...or put it in your garage or garden shed.

Whatever you do, just don't get another mouse to keep it company. No matter which gender you ask for, one of them will _always_ turn out to be a, um, girl (It's Murphy's Law).
Back around 1200, an Italian guy named Fibonacci did some observations and calculations, and came up with the breeding schedule of those "quickie critters" like mice and rabbits.
It turns out to be a simple sequence of numbers: 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, 233, 377... and so on.
After 12 generations, approximately four years, your two will have become almost 400 mice.

(Fibonacci Numbers: Add any two adjacent terms, and the result is the next term in the series.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure as of yet what the long term plans are for the mouse. I think my wife will turn it loose once it's old enough to do so. It's *NOT* going to become a pet.

We see field mice every now & then around here. Usually when the cats brings one home, sometimes still alive, and other times, not so much. 

Anyways, she's perfecting her way of feeding it with an eye dropper. A little trial & error here and there.

Who knows, if it lives to be big enough, I could take it riding with me. Just slip it in my t-shirt pocket and hit the road.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

if you do that turn it loose where you stop to eat for a free mael


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Ah . . . some of the stories I read here warm the cockles of my heart.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> if you do that turn it loose where you stop to eat for a free mael


I've heard of free meals every now & then. Always kind of thought they were all just old wives tales.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

hillman said:


> Ah . . . some of the stories I read here warm the cockles of my heart.


*Cockle (bivalve)* 
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
A *cockle* is an edible, marine bivalve mollusc.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Paratrooper, just remember, it'll soon be time for you to do the 2 am feedings and diaper changes.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> *Cockle (bivalve)*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> A *cockle* is an edible, marine bivalve mollusc.


It may be a hillbilly thing. Wikipedia is a flatlander outfit.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes it is a SOUTHERN expression but it is a lot nicer the " bless his heart or bless his pea picking heart".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart that I say that the baby mouse has passed away. My wife did her best to keep him fed and cozy warm. 

But alas, it was not to be.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Our condolences...

At what time is the funeral? What day?
Pot luck? Or catered?

Open casket?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Our condolences...
> 
> At what time is the funeral? What day?
> Pot luck? Or catered?
> ...


The Cat is taking care of the details.

Rumor has it, it will be burial at sea in the bidet.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've always thought rats & mice were cute. When I was around 4-5 yrs old, we were poor & lived in a small ghetto apartment. There were rats & roaches everywhere & I loved it.
I told my mom, "Lets live here forever; I like this place."
She'd say, "What do you mean? It's terrible."
I said, This place comes with its own pets.
Her eyes got real big & she said, "What pets?"
I said, "when you're not home, I feed the rats & they crawl into my lap & let me pet them."
She yelled at me about being "crazy." Then she told my dad & he chuckled & said, "Crazy kid."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Our condolences...
> 
> At what time is the funeral? What day?
> Pot luck? Or catered?
> ...


It will be a closed matchbox. No services planned. My wife took care of the burial details.


----------

